# Target v.s wallmart



## bbwlover19 (Aug 30, 2009)

Where do u think is the best place to find bbws


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2009)

If you tune in to the Home Shopping Network right now, you can get two for the price of one! Hurry, they're going fast.


----------



## katorade (Aug 30, 2009)

For once, I have no words. Okay, maybe I do. I just don't want to get banned.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 30, 2009)

Your response, Mathias, is the best ever. Love it.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 30, 2009)

I prefer Kmart, actually.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Aug 30, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I prefer Kmart, actually.



i actually fell outta my chair i was laughin so hard LMAO


----------



## Paquito (Aug 30, 2009)

I like BBWmart, there's a sale going on right now.

But hurry, it won't last forever!

Might have to check out this new fangled wallmart, never heard of it. Only place I know of is walmart. What does the extra L bring to the table?


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 30, 2009)

If you ask me, the best place to find a BBW -- and this SSBBW in particular -- is inside a fine French restaurant. My boyfriend caught on verrrry quickly, and he's now serving a life sentence as my manservant, er, husband. :smitten:

If you live in Las Vegas, you might need to look really hard, but methinx there might be a halfway decent restaurant or two in town. Simply pamper her like the goddess she is and -- voilà! -- you just might win her heart. I've never been much of a gambler, but I've always come up a big winner at the restaurant tables in Las Vegas, Reno and Lake Tahoe. :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 30, 2009)

What in _the_ hell?!


:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 30, 2009)

Just go awayyyyyyyyyyy this is why we can't have nice thingssssssssss.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 30, 2009)

Dollar General

The generic ones aren't much different.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 30, 2009)

Save-a-lot.

We're cheap bitches.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 30, 2009)

I got mine off Etsy. Handmade!


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 30, 2009)

If you don't mind paying A LOT for shipping or knowing the quality of the product, you could always try eBay. The biggest downside is you never know where your BBW has been before you.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 30, 2009)

well, at least he didn't ask Burger King or McDonalds....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get BBW's at IKEA, I hear. Of course, you have to put them together yourself. But still, they're quite economical!


----------



## Chef (Aug 31, 2009)

From the way other postings sound.. I thought you'd find lots of them at Trader Joes.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 31, 2009)

Stopped at the Target in Eureka California yesterday morning on the way home from Oregon. The most cute BBWs I've ever seen in one place outside a BBW event. Another good reason to move to Humboldt County.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I did spy one particularly astounding one in the newly opened Martin's in the nearest town.

Odd store, btw, basically like a Harris Teeter but with horrible fresh soup selection.


----------



## katorade (Aug 31, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> You can get BBW's at IKEA, I hear. Of course, you have to put them together yourself. But still, they're quite economical!



And built to ship flat, but then you're stuck with girls named things like Fluborg and Ruksand.

I know! You could make one big woman out of a bunch of little women, like a mecha-BBW! Fatron, hoooooo!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say Walmart.:bow:


----------



## James (Aug 31, 2009)

bbwlover19

This is the FA forum and FAs are encouraged to ask questions of one another here. This place is solely for FA topics and issues. That said, I'm going to say that this particular question is pretty silly and of no benefit to anyone... least of all yourself. I'm sorry to break this to you but unless you go to a bash, there's no way of guaranteeing you are going to run into a BBW at any particular place. I gotta tell you that hanging out around retail stores looking for BBWs sounds a bit creepy. It'd be equally creepy whether it was at Walmart or Target. Lets leave your question (and this thread) on that note.


----------

